# winter storage- tarps ?



## thetoadman (Nov 17, 2006)

Not new to camping (we've tented and rented cabins for years) but new to RVing. My wife and I bought a used travel trailer in February and enjoyed so much the three times we used it we went out and bought a new one in October (26 ft RVision Trail Lite). We were able to take the new one out for a four day weekend during the end of October.  My Question is:  Should I keep the new one covered with a tarp during the winter months??   We live in western Pennsylvania. My concern would be ice and snow build up around the roof vents, antennas and ac unit. Any thoughts??


----------



## hertig (Nov 17, 2006)

Re: winter storage- tarps ?

Better would be one of those pole and tarp shelters.  There have been cases when a tarp or cover which touches the unit moves in the wind enough to scrape the surface of the unit.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2006)

Re: winter storage- tarps ?

Do NOT use a blue tarp, they are the ones that will move and ruin the roof or scratch the trailer.  If you spend a little money and get a real trailer cover, I have not seen them hurt anything.  They are made from materials that breath and protect the trailer.  We sell several each year and have not had any customers come back with complaints.


----------



## thetoadman (Nov 17, 2006)

Re: winter storage- tarps ?

:question: Should I be concerned about covering it at all ??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 17, 2006)

Re: winter storage- tarps ?

You don't HAVE to cover it.  Most for sure, are not.  A cover will keep it cleaner and it will protect it from the elements.  Check the roof for sealant cracks before the winter and in the spring, you should be fine.  It will need a wash in the spring also.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 17, 2006)

Re: winter storage- tarps ?

thetoadman, welcome to the forum.  I agree totally with Grandview.  If your gonna cover it, use a cover made for RVs.  You don't have to cover it, but it does protect it a lot and does keep it a little cleaner for Spring work.  More importantly is the winterizing of the water, sewer, etc., systems.s  I'm sure you  did not forget about them.


----------

